# The Official Map Thrwad



## Justin (Oct 11, 2012)

Spoiler: The Origins



<Jer> I AM A PROPONENT OF INDIVIDUAL THREADS
<Jer> WE NEED A MAP THREAD
<Jubs> OKAY
<Jubs> FINE
<Jubs> I WILL MAKE
<Jubs> A MAP THRWAD
<Jubs> YE HAPPY NO
<sleepingsickness> thrawd
<Jubs> YE HAPPY NOW
<sleepingsickness> thrwad
<Jer> TALK IN CAPS TO EMPHASIZE HUMOR AND SERIOUSNESS AT THE SAME TIME
<Jubs> yes i will make a map thrwad
<Gallows> LOL
<sleepingsickness> name it
<Jubs> you guys heard it here first
<sleepingsickness> The official Map thrwad
<Jubs> i will
<sleepingsickness> A+
<Gallows> it's not official if it isn't recognixzed by nintendos
<Jer> official to the ball tram
<Gallows> ball tram
<Jer> the bowl trunk
<Jer> the bell tree
<sleepingsickness> omg
<Jer> auto correct



^ This is why everyone should come to the Chat 

Discuss the newly revealed map images in this thread.












Here are my thoughts:




			
				AC 3DS Blog said:
			
		

> It looks like you’ll be able to access the chat menu at any time no matter which screen you’re on by pressing the green bubble at the bottom. Certainly will be handy when playing online. I also noticed that your Town Tree is an icon on the map, kind of like the Wishing Well from the Gamecube game.
> 
> Also, what is that big orange button on the right? Just a thought but maybe this is only half of the map and pressing that goes to the other half of the map.


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 11, 2012)

It's smaller than I expected :/

I calculated that the grid is 5x4 (if it uses the same acre system as previous games). WW was 5x5 and I think CF was 8x8. I thought the villages were the biggest yet...

CORRECTION: CF was 5x5 and WW was 4x4


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 11, 2012)

For the overall town map: at first glance it seemed crowed to me, but at second glance I thought: "You know, this is actually kind of cool." I'm sure we'll see different layouts again. The river path will probably change, but everything else (except ramp placement maybe) will remain pretty much the same. 

As for the island I absolutely love it. Reminds me of a castaway. A small paradise <3


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 11, 2012)

I think it will be bigger than it looks, and I think that arrow is just to give information of the shops and the villagers to find those places/houses easier.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 11, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think it will be bigger than it looks, and I think that arrow is just to give information of the shops and the villagers to find those places/houses easier.



Oh yeah. I didn't think about it being a map legend..


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 11, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think it will be bigger than it looks, and I think that arrow is just to give information of the shops and the villagers to find those places/houses easier.



Mmhm, this too. I'm sure when you get in game you'll realize how large your town actually is. Plus, we have an entire island and beach area to run around now, too. That's a lot of added space.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I think it will be bigger than it looks, and I think that arrow is just to give information of the shops and the villagers to find those places/houses easier.



Damn, I hadn't thought of that. Much more plausible than a second half.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 11, 2012)

I am wondering if each kind of bridge will be shown on the map with a different texture, like the stone bridges willbe gray while the wooden are brown planks.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 11, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I am wondering if each kind of bridge will be shown on the map with a different texture, like the stone bridges willbe gray while the wooden are brown planks.



I hope so.

That chat button will certainly come in handy, and the map looks pretty detailed.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 11, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I am wondering if each kind of bridge will be shown on the map with a different texture, like the stone bridges willbe gray while the wooden are brown planks.



Yeah. Maybe the wooden bridges will take a similar texture like the dock at the beach?


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 11, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Yeah. Maybe the wooden bridges will take a similar texture like the dock at the beach?



probably, there are two types of wooden bridges though, a plank-rope type one, and a rounded one with like boardwalk sides.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 11, 2012)

The only non-house buildings on that (section?) of the map are the Post Office and the Dump (?).

Also, there are no levels.  Well there is a separate thin level on the edge of the beach.  But everything else is one big level.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> The only non-house buildings on that (section?) of the map are the Post Office and the Dump (?).
> 
> Also, there are no levels.  Well there is a separate thin level on the edge of the beach.  But everything else is one big level.



No the only non-houses are:

R Parkers Thrift store
The tree
Train Station
Mayoral Office

and it was always confirmed to be a one tier town with  second tier as the beach only.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 11, 2012)

When I join the IRC people start leaving....

I'm sure the town will be bigger than the map suggests. I like that layout.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 11, 2012)

Thrwad, lol.

I don't think the town seems very small based on the map, it probably just gives the illusion that it's small because of the lack of buildings everywhere. Once you start setting up buildings as mayor, it'll probably look larger.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 11, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> No the only non-houses are:
> 
> R Parkers Thrift store
> The tree
> ...


By post office, I meant town hall!

Train station doesn't count.

Tree is no building!

What is R Parker?  All I see is what looks to be a recycling symbol.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

Hopefully it's only half the map, otherwise that's so small

Yay looks like two player houses

@Jeremy: R parkers is the thrift store, run by the two alpaca/llama, and that's the recycling symbol on the map


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Why am I the first to notice this? Why are there TWO player houses? Please tell me I am not stupidly mixing up my symbols, but it looks to me that it is the house you had in City Folk where you can have more than 1 player. Does this suggest two accounts? Knowing me, I probably got all of this wrong. I'll say sorry in advance!


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 12, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Why am I the first to notice this? Why are there TWO player houses? Please tell me I am not stupidly mixing up my symbols, but it looks to me that it is the house you had in City Folk where you can have more than 1 player. Does this suggest two accounts? Knowing me, I probably got all of this wrong. I'll say sorry in advance!



hmmm.. I guess that kinda confirms having multiple accounts, unless you can have more than one house or something.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Why am I the first to notice this? Why are there TWO player houses? Please tell me I am not stupidly mixing up my symbols, but it looks to me that it is the house you had in City Folk where you can have more than 1 player. Does this suggest two accounts? Knowing me, I probably got all of this wrong. I'll say sorry in advance!



I already posted this above.
But it either means there is one player and they get two houses, or there are two players


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Gandalf said:


> hmmm.. I guess that kinda confirms having multiple accounts, unless you can have more than one house or something.



At first I was so happy with this... But now I am wondering if it is a bad idea. I.e: Other players messing up your town layout, etc. However, nintendo must be fairly happy with multiplayer accounts since they were in the past games. Anyway, anyone can mess up your town anyway, because all they have to do is pick up your 3DS and start playing the game. So... I guess I am SUPER excited then! I love getting a second player because then you may receive furniture from villagers that you might not of have gotten other wise. If anyone suggested this, (more accounts) I would have thought that it might of taken up too much storage, but they got that under hand. Anyway, too much storage does not matter really unless you are getting the digital format or worried about price exceeding. But even if this game was nearly a thousand dollars, I would probably still think it was worth it. Happiness is priceless!


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I already posted this above.
> But it either means there is one player and they get two houses, or there are two players



Oh sorry Jake! I didn't see that post since I was typing up my message before the page loaded to tell me your post was sent. 

Edit: Wait, WHAT!? Your post was sent an hour before mine? Why didn't my stupid computer load that?!? ARGH! Oops. Sorry about that!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 12, 2012)

From what I can figure, it looks like only one player is the mayor. The rest are 'residents'.

So only one player can do the mayor stuff.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> From what I can figure, it looks like only one player is the mayor. The rest are 'residents'.
> 
> So only one player can do the mayor stuff.



Cool! I was hoping I can get my sister to play on the other account, but I don't think I can EVER convince her... If only people saw how awesome AC is...


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Also, there are no levels.  Well there is a separate thin level on the edge of the beach.  But everything else is one big level.



I like that! It just shows the blissful simplicity of animal crossing. I love the beach being on a separate level, I can't wait to walk along it on my own in the early mornings, far away from the hustle and bustle of the main village... <3


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 12, 2012)

If you look at the bottom-left corner of the map, you can see that it looks like the map will go on there, but there may also just be a cliff there :/


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> By post office, I meant town hall!
> 
> Train station doesn't count.
> 
> ...




R-PARKERS is the recycling shop
why should train station not count?
the big tree, the train station, rparkers and the town hall are on the map, so why not mention them

also: the post-office is in the mall area now



K.K. Guitar said:


> If you look at the bottom-left corner of the map, you can see that it looks like the map will go on there, but there may also just be a cliff there :/



*looks at the bottom left corner of the town map*

there's only the ocean...

*sound of the sea*


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 12, 2012)

*facepalm* Sorry, i meant the bottom-right corner


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 12, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> *facepalm* Sorry, i meant the bottom-right corner



as usual... there will be the stone-border-thingy ^^
and a waterfall :>

I hope the river can still come from the north.. splitting into 2 different paths (I always loved this town design...)
I think there was a scene somewhere where you could see the mall and a river floating into the town (edit: maybe that was just the ocean?)


I also found this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5x6xP5nC6w

At the end you can see the ocean at the right side of the mall area... does that mean there will also be mirrored versions or something?


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 12, 2012)

I read speculation on another board that the town map is in two halves.  There is an arrow on the right hand side for the possible second half.


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 12, 2012)

Also, there is speculation that the museum will be on different sides of the mall depending on which side you have the ocean on. (ocean on right side = museum on right side of mall)

EDIT: I do agree that the arrow is for the 2nd half of the town. I do not think it shows a town legend because I think that's what the red person tab you see up top is for. We know that isn't for friend codes because that's what the heart tab is for.

EDIT: ...but then again, I don't think the mall entrance/train station would be NOT in the center of the town. Just like in ACGC, it was always centered.


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 12, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I read speculation on another board that the town map is in two halves.  There is an arrow on the right hand side for the possible second half.



nah... the town won't be that big.. that's all there is
I guess the arrow is like a drop-out menu with a list of buildings etc
maybe the menu will appear on the right side and the map will slide to the left (called it first)


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> I like that! It just shows the blissful simplicity of animal crossing. I love the beach being on a separate level, I can't wait to walk along it on my own in the early mornings, far away from the hustle and bustle of the main village... <3



I like the beach as its own level, but I want two main levels!


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 13, 2012)

I was pretty bored so I just made my own map 

But I think there will be a second part because there must be places for two other player houses (if there are 4 players per town as before), the police station, brewsters, Resettis Surveillance Center or whatever these are called, plus the new town dekos

Is it confirmed how many villagers there can be in each town? I read somewhere 25 but thats not really likely is it?


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 13, 2012)

Man.. I think I will restart my game again and again when I first start to play... because I wanna have a nice map with a split river and so on :>


----------



## Berry (Oct 13, 2012)

Ozzie, how did you...? It looks nice!
The town seems kinda small, like Ozzie mentioned if you put the caf? etc. In there, it would be crowded... but that's okay. I hope it will be as big as CF...  at least..


----------



## cutepixie88 (Oct 13, 2012)

By looking at this video, it looks like theres levels. Unless a waterfall just randomly sticks out of the side of the town or something.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 13, 2012)

Surely that arrow leads to a second half because if it doesn't.. where is the waterfall!? and there isn't a cafe shop on that map either (unless that's what the second 'house' is...). 

I noticed that video on youtube too where it shows the ocean on the right hand side.. so maybe there are mirrored versions. I've got used to the idea of it being on the left but maybe it will be on the right. I just remembered that on all the videos we see the train entering the town from the left through a tunnel, but if it was coming from the left on that map then there isn't a tunnel, it should just come over that red bridge.. the tunnel is on the right..

Hope that makes sense xP But i've concluded from that that there must be mirrored towns :')


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 13, 2012)

Berry said:


> Ozzie, how did you...? It looks nice!
> The town seems kinda small, like Ozzie mentioned if you put the caf? etc. In there, it would be crowded... but that's okay. I hope it will be as big as CF...  at least..



pretty easy with ms paint, it doesn't look really good, but it's so small that it is okay :-D


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 13, 2012)

that's how I want my future town to look like :]


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 13, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> that's how I want my future town to look like :]




YESYESYES! I really want a split river, my town at the moment in wild world has a split river with my house in the middle <3 I think i'm going to end up resetting when I get this game until I have a split-river. It'll take so much time but it would be worth it. I'd love to have the town tree in the middle like you've done too, the center of town is the only place to have that I think because everyone needs to gather there :') and then my house can still be in the middle but nearer the beach so I'm away from the busy town center


----------



## X66x66 (Oct 13, 2012)

They better have split rivers in this game! They did in WW right?


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the arrow is to the next half of the map, or maybe a map of the summer island? Idk.


----------



## Haihappen (Oct 13, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> They better have split rivers in this game! They did in WW right?



Wild World:


Spoiler











Wii:



Spoiler


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

My map if Animal Crossing had Atari graphics.


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm worried about the town map. I really am. I mean, would their be an icon for the police station and the cafe? And are they already built in the game, or as the mayor, you decide what to build? Maybe the player of that map hasn't placed/bought the cafe yet so it doesn't show up, and thus meaning that is the real size of the map? I mean, at the far lower right edge, the bigger mass of water kind of indicates where the waterfall drops in at. The arrow of the right is keeping me guessing. Maybe there is more to the map, or maybe it's for something else, because the actual drawing of the map shows that the mall is centered with everything else in the game. Plus, examine the length of the mall. If one side is a dead end (although, have we seen yet what is beyond the museum?), and the other side shows the ocean, that kind of indicates  the town map is only as long as the mall, unless there are levels which lead to the land up the waterfall. If you notice the drawing of the map, there is a forested area that seems to have no access right above the train tunnel (come to think of it, in the drawing, doesn't it look like there might be a smaller tunnel leading somewhere?). It's flat, green, and has the the same kind of trees as the rest of the occupied town area. I just wonder, as a mayor, you can purchase more land to expand up, i.e. you can buy ramps leading up to a newer area. The drawn map is much more puzzling than the in-game map. 

I'd also go with the theory that the map is much bigger than how it appears to be, since it already has 9 Villagers on it. Plus, with everything practically being in the mall, there are less buildings on the map to worry about, so an increase in villagers is likely. Another point, for what I have read, it's confirmed that the game will need up to 1GB block of space on an SD card. I don't recall how much is needed for City Folk (I think around 500MB or so) and the GameCube Animal Crossing, but I know it needs more than City Folk ever did. How can game on a handheld device need more space if it's seemingly a "smaller" game? I truly believe there is more to this game than meets the eye. I am quite confident that not every major aspect of the game will revealed before release. There might still be mysteries. I could be speculating out of my booty, but it kind of makes sense.

Another point: IF all of the villagers that were in City Folk return, and we see a big influx of new villagers, than it would be reasonable to assume that there will be more than 10 villagers per town, maybe not 25 (I'd like to see where that speculation came from) but definitely more than 10. As it is, they are bringing back a lot of the old villagers that haven't been seen since the GC Animal Crossing, like Cobb, Doc, and Velma. Plus, we've only seen 2 deer and 1 hamster. They do what they did for the monkeys and give us each one per personality. I mean, to add two new species into the mix kind of signals to me that the max cap for villagers will be reasonably high.

Sorry if I am long-winded. This is my first post, and I wanted to make it count.


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

Not gonna quote because your post is long, but the cafe and police station are opened up through town projects, so that town mustn't have then open up, hence why they're not on the map.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 14, 2012)

i think the map is much bigger than it looks like
because no matter how big it actually is itll looks small on a map
so im not worried about the town being small


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 14, 2012)

tsukune_713 said:


> i think the map is much bigger than it looks like
> because no matter how big it actually is itll looks small on a map
> so im not worried about the town being small



Yeah, the icons might not actually be to scale, either. so the town might be so big that if they put icons to scale, they'd be tiny! I hope, anyway 

What we really need is a guided tour of the town. If anyone here's preordered the jp version, would you make a video of you walking from one end of your town to the other please? ;3


----------



## AC fan forever (Oct 14, 2012)

I think from what it looks like, the arrow on the map will show the residents/buildings in your town. But the map might still extend the more you walk through town.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 14, 2012)

Now that I think about it, the map did seem pretty big during the actual videos. I can see the town map not exactly being to scale either. There may not be as many villagers, but I can also see them having to shorten the size in order to make room for decorations and stuff.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 14, 2012)

froggy27 said:


> Yeah, the icons might not actually be to scale, either. so the town might be so big that if they put icons to scale, they'd be tiny! I hope, anyway
> 
> What we really need is a guided tour of the town. If anyone here's preordered the jp version, would you make a video of you walking from one end of your town to the other please? ;3



lol i dont think theyve ever been to scale on the other games XD


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 14, 2012)

Like I said, with the game needing 1GB block to save, it makes me wonder why when we know the graphics aren't up to par with that of City Folk, and with so many new villagers, you'd figure there will be more than 10 villagers per town. I thought I had proof that there will be more than 10, but sadly, I was wrong, but I did count at least 10 different villager houses in the 40 minute video in one town with plenty of room on the map to spare. I really hope it's at least 15 like the GameCube game.


----------



## ThatACfan (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not too sure how I like the map design I kind of liked it how the beach was level with the ground and how there were two tiers in CF. IMO it just looks kind of strange but I guess I'l grow to like it. On a second note hopefully the village is bigger then the map entails but maybe its smaller the CF because its on a ds screen instead of a tv like CF? And they took 90% of the shops out of the village so maybe that gave it an excuse to be a bit smaller? Also, I think that the museum should have still been in the town I don't really like it in the mall area.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 14, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> Like I said, with the game needing 1GB block to save, it makes me wonder why when we know the graphics aren't up to par with that of City Folk, and with so many new villagers, you'd figure there will be more than 10 villagers per town. I thought I had proof that there will be more than 10, but sadly, I was wrong, but I did count at least 10 different villager houses in the 40 minute video in one town with plenty of room on the map to spare. I really hope it's at least 15 like the GameCube game.



I seriously hope you're kidding.
AC3DS surpasses CF tenfold in every single way, including graphics.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 14, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> Like I said, with the game needing 1GB block to save, it makes me wonder why when we know the graphics aren't up to par with that of City Folk, and with so many new villagers, you'd figure there will be more than 10 villagers per town. I thought I had proof that there will be more than 10, but sadly, I was wrong, but I did count at least 10 different villager houses in the 40 minute video in one town with plenty of room on the map to spare. I really hope it's at least 15 like the GameCube game.



ummm it has better graphics than city folk....


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know. There are jagged graphics and the anti-aliasing is not too good. They just don't look as smooth as City Folk.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 14, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> I don't know. There are jagged graphics and the anti-aliasing is not too good. They just don't look as smooth as City Folk.



A. You've probably never really seen the game in it's native resolution. If you took CF video and screenshots and stretched them out a bunch, they'd look bad too. Or, if by some chance you HAVE seen the screenshots/ video ONLY in native resolution... (Hard to believe...)

B. The 3DS does sacrifice anti-aliasing for the 3D. But this game has better graphics than CF in general.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 14, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> I don't know. There are jagged graphics and the anti-aliasing is not too good. They just don't look as smooth as City Folk.



...if you insist, I'll gladly prove you wrong.


Spoiler


















and if you want to get technical, AC3DS is 1GB big.
City Folk is 0.33GB big. You can fit THREE of CF inside of AC3DS. Just because some screenshots look a little jagged doesn't mean the whole game is going to look like that.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 15, 2012)

I definitely hope the map is bigger than it looks.... I also hope for more than 10 villagers/neighbours but maybe that's just me? XD I loved that about ACG... I think you could have up to like 15 neighbours in that one? XD I like a bustling/busy town  Lots of neighbours to chat with. Either way, I haven't seen those map images before so thank you very much! :3

Also agree with everyone saying AC3DS looks WAAAAY BETTER than City Folk ^^ It definitely does - no comparison needed.


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, my bad. I've been more focused on the content of the game rather than even comparing the graphics. I feel so bad.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 15, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> Sorry, my bad. I've been more focused on the content of the game rather than even comparing the graphics. I feel so bad.



its ok ^.^
dont feel bad


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 15, 2012)

Villager Fan said:


> Sorry, my bad. I've been more focused on the content of the game rather than even comparing the graphics. I feel so bad.



I second that!! Don't feel bad!!  All is good


----------



## deadendking (Oct 15, 2012)

I really like that there are 9 houses on the map, currently. If we get at least 10 villagers in our towns, I'll be okay, but I'd really like at least 14!


----------



## Dylab (Oct 15, 2012)

I would say it's bigger then it looks easily


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 16, 2012)

deadendking said:


> I really like that there are 9 houses on the map, currently. If we get at least 10 villagers in our towns, I'll be okay, but I'd really like at least 14!



Yes!! Seriously!!! 10 minimum but I definitely want more!!


----------



## Tammyface (Oct 16, 2012)

deadendking said:


> I really like that there are 9 houses on the map, currently. If we get at least 10 villagers in our towns, I'll be okay, but I'd really like at least 14!


Really! To be honest I actually liked it best with fewer villagers, like 8 in wild world.. I don't know, I feel like you get closer with each villager that way and each one is more special  With more than that, I just lose track LOL (bad future mayor here)


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 16, 2012)

Tammyface said:


> Really! To be honest I actually liked it best with fewer villagers, like 8 in wild world.. I don't know, I feel like you get closer with each villager that way and each one is more special  With more than that, I just lose track LOL (bad future mayor here)



i like more because theres more variety, and they say more different things then which makes me want to talk to them more ^.^
i get bored talking to them when theres so few villagers


----------



## Dylab (Oct 16, 2012)

I like more villagers


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 2, 2012)

I think the map looks small but I'm sure the town will be bigger then it looks. I also like more villagers. Villagers make me happy.


----------



## Viriel (Nov 2, 2012)

If it hasn't been said yet, the big-orange-button on the right of the map displays a list of the shops and citizens's homes
Ya know, to find them on the map more easily


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 2, 2012)

Okay, Im gonna end all speculation.

The arrow is for a map legend. However, that isnt the whole map. The map can be panned up-down, left-right by using the stylus

Thank you very much 

THIS IS JUST MY OWN SPECULATION. MORE INFO IN MY POST BELOW


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Okay, Im gonna end all speculation.
> 
> The arrow is for a map legend. However, that isnt the whole map. The map can be panned up-down, left-right by using the stylus
> 
> Thank you very much



Where did this information come from? Specifically the panning of the map.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 2, 2012)

Justin said:


> Where did this information come from? Specifically the panning of the map.



Sort of my own logic/speculation.

As the arrow expanded another view is very poor design and poor UI. A missing Legend is also Poor Design. The map as is is definitely looking cut in half. It seems to make sense, because it's on the touchscreen, you can use the stylus and slide the map around.


----------



## Justin (Nov 3, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Sort of my own logic/speculation.
> 
> As the arrow expanded another view is very poor design and poor UI. A missing Legend is also Poor Design. The map as is is definitely looking cut in half. It seems to make sense, because it's on the touchscreen, you can use the stylus and slide the map around.



Yeah, the arrow expanding the map would be pretty bad, so I agree that's probably the legend. I'm still not too sure about the map being larger though. Why didn't they just increase the size of the map on the touch screen in that case? There's tons of empty space on the sides of the map window on the touch screen.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2012)

Justin said:


> Yeah, the arrow expanding the map would be pretty bad, so I agree that's probably the legend. I'm still not too sure about the map being larger though. Why didn't they just increase the size of the map on the touch screen in that case? There's tons of empty space on the sides of the map window on the touch screen.



I thought the map would be larger at first, but since we only get what 12 villagers in our town (i think) there's currently 10 on the map right now, so i think that is the size of the whole town.

As said, i think that arrow is the legend


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 3, 2012)

i think the size of the map doesnt show the size of the town, it may show everything on it
but i think the town is much bigger than the map makes it look


----------



## Sam (Nov 3, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Sort of my own logic/speculation.



So, you wanted to end all specualtion... with speculation!?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe someone's already asked this but why are there two houses in the town that are unique from the village houses? The yellow, and the blue. One is the users house, I assume. What could the other one be? The roost? :O


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Nov 3, 2012)

Treasu(red) said:


> Maybe someone's already asked this but why are there two houses in the town that are unique from the village houses? The yellow, and the blue. One is the users house, I assume. What could the other one be? The roost? :O



It's most likely another player's house. I'm not sure if they confirmed being able to have more than one player in a town, though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 3, 2012)

You can have up to four human players living in your town, each with their own house. But there will only be one mayor.


----------



## Klainette (Nov 4, 2012)

I would say that the map probably does expand more than shown, since didn't we hear something about the tree being in the center of town? Even if not, it would still be weird if it was all the way in the corner. *shrugs*


----------



## Haihappen (Nov 4, 2012)

the map will NOT expand ಠ_ಠ
also: the big tree can be placed anywhere in your town


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 4, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> the map will NOT expand ಠ_ಠ
> also: the big tree can be placed anywhere in your town



Source?


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 4, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Source?



The tree is randomly placed when you begin the game, but it is not always in the corner, there was another map picture released where the river flow was different and the buildings AND tree were in different places, I will try to find it.

EDIT: Here you see a different map.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 4, 2012)

I meant a source that says the map doesn't expand, but I think that map shows it anyway.  It looks like the arrow opens the menu of place names.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Nov 4, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> The tree is randomly placed when you begin the game, but it is not always in the corner, there was another map picture released where the river flow was different and the buildings AND tree were in different places, I will try to find it.
> 
> EDIT: Here you see a different map.


That map looks great!  Also, you can see the orange arrow turned around


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

K.K. Guitar said:


> That map looks great!  Also, you can see the orange arrow turned around



The map does look like it can be panned around


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 4, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> The map does look like it can be panned around



I don't see it....


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't see it....



Well I hope it can. I dont see the model homes so far.


----------



## PapaNer (Nov 4, 2012)

The tree isn't placed in the center of town, it's placed at Town Center.  You've just misread/remembered, no biggie.  It'll be outside town hall.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 4, 2012)

I think the acres are back like in previous games notice how the thriftstore with that pond is exactly the same acre in both maps?
And the player houses can be set anywhere as it seems

I can't imagine a split river that creates a little island as in previous games though... what do you think?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> View attachment 1856
> 
> I think the acres are back like in previous games notice how the thriftstore with that pond is exactly the same acre in both maps?
> And the player houses can be set anywhere as it seems
> ...



i think that might just be luck lol
i think there will be acres again though theres no way for us to know how many there are since the map size really doesnt show the size of the town at all


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Nov 4, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> View attachment 1856
> 
> I think the acres are back like in previous games notice how the thriftstore with that pond is exactly the same acre in both maps?
> And the player houses can be set anywhere as it seems
> ...



Yeah, I think you may be right. In every map image I've seen, both R. Parker's and the Town Hall have the same pond "attached" to their acre in the same place.

And I think the rivers could still be split to create a little island. I don't see why they would take that out; it was always exciting when I'd create a town to see that I'd got an "island"!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 5, 2012)

The only thing that seems to be upsetting about the town map. It seems it will be the same for everyone (except for building placement). This will make the towns a bit dull. Hopefully somehow they can release new map designs through update/patches


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 6, 2012)

There are many different designs....


----------



## Viriel (Nov 6, 2012)

I won't erase my town and begin a new one because Nintendo released a patch/DLC with some new maps...
I agree with Superpenguin, there are a lot of different designs and considerating thed ifferent river patterns, ponds's positions, our house, the shops, animals's houses, beaches... and don't forget the infrastructures we can place in our village, we can have our very own village.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 6, 2012)

And don't forget the beach ramps either, those are different.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 6, 2012)

Since we get to choose between the three maps, I'm going with the one that goes through the village horizontally and without curves.


----------



## Viriel (Nov 6, 2012)

Yup, and also the dock and the symbol tree


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 6, 2012)

I want a map where the river flows out the south end of my town but of course it will still enter through the east or west depending where the wall is.


----------



## Mr. Thomas Nook (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks great so far Justin!


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm fine with anything really. As long as the town tree is somewhere near the middle of the overall map.


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2012)

could some people with the japanese version start posting their maps?

i'd like to see what they can look like


----------



## Frisket (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't looked at allll the maps but there are definitely more than three different maps, right? So the three you get to choose from aren't like the same three everyone will choose from?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 8, 2012)

Frisket said:


> I haven't looked at allll the maps but there are definitely more than three different maps, right? So the three you get to choose from aren't like the same three everyone will choose from?



yep yep ^.^
ive seen several different ones, it just seems the 3 you pick from are chosen at random lol
so there is a lot more variety they just give you some choice in the matter ^.^


----------



## Qikz (Nov 8, 2012)

This is my towns layout. ^^


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

That's a nice one, too. Looks like you have a good/almost equal amount of land on both sides of the river.


----------



## Haihappen (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd still like a map with a split river... so we can only choose between 3 different designs? What if there's no design with a split river? Or do we get 3 new design everytime we start a new game? I really love that feature of choosing your map so closely. :>


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

Haihappen said:


> I'd still like a map with a split river... so we can only choose between 3 different designs? What if there's no design with a split river? Or do we get 3 new design everytime we start a new game? I really love that feature of choosing your map so closely. :>



I've seen more than three styles so I'm assuming the latter.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> I've seen more than three styles so I'm assuming the latter.



yeah i think its the latter, ive seen like 7 or so different lay outs so im sure theres lots of variations between the towns they just want to give us a little choice in the town


----------



## Mint (Nov 8, 2012)

I posted this in the information thread, but I'll post it here too.
This is my map:


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

Still think yours is one of my favorites out of the ones I've seen, Mint. :3 Just can't get over that central dip of land.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 8, 2012)

Mint said:


> I posted this in the information thread, but I'll post it here too.
> This is my map:
> 
> View attachment 1884



I love your map, it has perfect bridge building spots, the only thing that I would hate is not being able to access that little part of the beach, ouch that sucks.


----------



## W-indfall (Nov 8, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I love your map, it has perfect bridge building spots, the only thing that I would hate is not being able to access that little part of the beach, ouch that sucks.



you could always swim over there


----------



## Maya (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen a map where the river flows out the south border?


----------



## Qikz (Nov 8, 2012)

Maya said:


> Has anyone seen a map where the river flows out the south border?



I've seen a few.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

The maps look way different :0 They look so much cleaner and easier to read. I'm impressed ^^


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 8, 2012)

Kaia said:


> The maps look way different :0 They look so much cleaner and easier to read. I'm impressed ^^



Mhm, I agree with you. Clean and simple -- not too big/small.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2012)

kind of bump but meh

anyway, i found this album online and it has 20+ different map styles if anyone wants to have a look

http://s18.beta.photobucket.com/user/owen25/library/new leaf maps


----------



## Caius (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Lotus (Nov 29, 2012)

How many times will that cat ask me about my village's map?


----------



## 18pokemon (Nov 29, 2012)

Beauller said:


> How many times will that cat ask me about my village's map?



He has three maps to chose from. It will just cycle threw them.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 3, 2012)

18pokemon said:


> He has three maps to chose from. It will just cycle threw them.



But would you restart the game (unsaved), does he show 3 new ones to chose from? :O


----------



## 18pokemon (Dec 3, 2012)

Blueyoshi said:


> But would you restart the game (unsaved), does he show 3 new ones to chose from? :O



Yes it's completely randomized. also there is no possible way to save the game at that point, not until you enter the town.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 4, 2012)

*sigh* I can't decide if I want my beach to be on the left or on the right. I'm kinda leaning towards the left but I want my museum to be on the left too.


----------

